# Same sex couples might be able to have their own biological children in 2 years



## liz lemon (Feb 16, 2015)

This link was posted in the 'Today' section, and I'm just re-posting here, in case anyone misses it:

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/babies-same-sex-couples-now-possible-following-stem-cell-breakthrough-1489081

/links


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

ive just posted a link to this myself. 
lets hope they get on with it eh..!!

this could be a godsend to all people suffering with IF.


----------

